# Spousal declaration for the family reunification visa?



## selenacw (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the forum. I'm a Canadian moving to Florence to live with my husband, a UK citizen who is already there. He's currently applying for his residence permit but the paper work is still being processed. 

I'm applying for my family unification (ricongiungimento familiare) visa. I have my birth certificate and my marriage certificate. What I think is missing is a 'declaration requesting the presence of the family member in Italy and swearing to be in possession of the requisites foreseen by the law' from my husband. 

there is a template called a 'dichiarazione' for a family reunion visa on the consular website but it appears to be for a spouse who is an Italian citizen.

Is this form also applicable to EU members?

I've tried to contact the Consulate here in Canada regarding the matter but they have not responded. 

Has anyone been through this process? Does he need a templated affidavit or can he have his own written statement notarized? 

Is there anything else he has to provide on his end besides a photocopy of his passport and a photocopy of our lease (which is only in his name) in Florence?

Any help in the matter would be appreciated! 

selenacw


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, actually you do not even need a visa... you can travel to Italy as a tourist and apply for residence permit as family member of us citizen thus 'converting' your tourist status into a family permit


----------

